# Sweet Duds...



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

*“Mercy the road rise up to meet you,
May the wind be always at your back,
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
And the rain fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.”*​
RIP my sweet girl... you fought a hard battle and deserves to rest. Thank you for the beautiful 11 years you gave us. Thank you for showing us that dogs are not pets, but part of the family. 

I hope you know that you were such a good girl all your life and you only brought us happiness. 

I will miss you daily and will love you forever. Rest in peace now... :heartbeat


----------



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

Beautiful words, beautiful pictures, beautiful dog. RIP Duda!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Duda was a beautiful girl. May she rest in peace and her memories bring you some comfort.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, no! I am so sorry about Duda! It is so hard when they leave us. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Run free at the Bridge, Duda!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart breaks for you, she fought a good fight...RIP sweet Duda.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful words. You made me cry.

She is at peace. But I know that doesn't lessen the grief right now.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that Duda is gone! She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm VERY sorry that you lost Duda! I had so hoped that she was going to lick this, she sure did fight hard. I'm very sorry for your heartbreak. She had such a sweet and kissable sugar face. You're in my thoughts at this terrible time.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet companion. Rest in Peace beloved Duda, You'll have many friends waiting to play with you at the Bridge.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

she was a sweet and beautiful girl. I am sorry for your loss. I know you will love her forever. The first photo reminds me Bentley loved to lie down next to the love seat and always as close to me as possible.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Duda. May she be young and healthy again running fast and strong at green meadows in heaven. 

Run free baby, run like wind.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your girl, she will now be running forever free at the bridge, and I hope that your happy memories help you through this sad time

Run free and sleep softly Duda


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl!!
I know my Smooch and Snobear were there to greet her!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl. RIP Duda.


----------

